# How to open Music Files & magazines Downloaded by Jio Using Another Apks



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi friends,


I am using Jio connection.  Jio music & video downloads files and stores them on the mobile.  But when I try to open these files from another music apk, these could not be opened.


Secondly I am also using Jio magazine apk which downloads magazines in pdf form with a password and these also could not be opened on PC. 


Is there any way to open these files on PC or another apk?


regards


----------



## billubakra (Nov 7, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> I am using Jio connection.  Jio music & video downloads files and stores them on the mobile.  But when I try to open these files from another music apk, these could not be opened.
> ...



Can you please post a small audio/video file here. If a file is password protected then I don't think that much can be done about it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2016)

Those are drm protected I think and you won't be able to open them using any other app/device unless you can break the drm.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 8, 2016)

The pdf files i.e. the jio magazines have password protection whereas the music files have no protection.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> The pdf files i.e. the jio magazines have password protection whereas the music files have no protection.



Password isn't the same as drm. 
Digital rights management - Wikipedi

Think of it like the game you can't play unless you have its DVD in pc itself.

I tried finding the songs in the local storage myself and playing them on poweramp and mxplayer but they were unplayable. Better to get them DRM-free for which you may need to pay.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Which application do we have to purchase in order to play these types of files.

A sample music file has been uploaded here for information:

PACKED_1_278_5.mp4 :: Free File Hosting - File Dropper: File Host for Mp3, Videos, Music, Documents.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 8, 2016)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Which application do we have to purchase in order to play these types of files.
> 
> A sample music file has been uploaded here for information:
> 
> PACKED_1_278_5.mp4 :: Free File Hosting - File Dropper: File Host for Mp3, Videos, Music, Documents.



No app for that. You need to pay to remove encryption or them to unlock it for you I guess.

BTW there are many softwares/tricks on the internet which can let you decrypt or unlock them. Can't post them here, against rules.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 8, 2016)

billubakra said:


> No app for that. You need to pay to remove encryption or them to unlock it for you I guess.
> 
> BTW there are many softwares/tricks on the internet which can let you decrypt or unlock them. Can't post them here, against rules.



Please tell where & whome to pay? PM me


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 14, 2016)

billubakra said:


> No app for that. You need to pay to remove encryption or them to unlock it for you I guess.
> 
> BTW there are many softwares/tricks on the internet which can let you decrypt or unlock them. Can't post them here, against rules.



I tried many softwares but wasn't able to decrypt....


----------



## sayak-brm (Jan 22, 2017)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> I am using Jio connection.  Jio music & video downloads files and stores them on the mobile.  But when I try to open these files from another music apk, these could not be opened.
> ...


Well I've found a little about these files: They are encrypted with packager (now known as Shaka-packager: GitHub - google/shaka-packager: A media packaging SDK intended for C++ programmers writing MPEG-DASH packaging applications with Widevine DRM and Common Encryption support)

I'm now trying to retrieve the decryption key and CDM for the JioMusic app and once I have them I'll be able to decrypt the files.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## CypherXXX (Oct 22, 2017)

Maybe you could get token key of jiomag app if you gained root access

Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


----------



## fhsjkah kfjsah (Oct 23, 2017)

CypherXXX said:


> Maybe you could get token key of jiomag app if you gained root access
> 
> Sent from my XT1022 using Tapatalk


How do you get the token-key if you have root access? I have root access.


----------

